# 330 International — what is this?



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

This will be coming to my place within a month.

What do I have here?























I searched the interweb for pictures of a 330 international and all the pics were red. This looks like it was an original yellow -- like case rather than red like IH.

It looks heavy and well used.
Front tires are toast and its one heavy son-of-a-gun.
Have to use a chain and come-along to get the front bucket up enough to get it loaded and unloaded.

What is that odd looking thing in the bucket?

JW


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Kind of hard to tell, but it looks like the adjustable link for a 3 point.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there a backhoe on that baby?


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Just Wondering said:


> This will be coming to my place within a month.
> 
> What do I have here?
> View attachment 45739
> ...


paint was probably ordered federal yellow for highway use or a DPW somewhere. The third link looks like it might have been for a V ditche r for plowing furows in fields after they have been planted


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Sure looks like that school bus yellow on the backhoe would be about the same color as this little beauty.

Should be interesting.

JW


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

IH Industrial 330, three point top link laying in the bucket. They were made for municipal use, the backhoe they were optioned with was one of the units built by Wagoner for IH. Hoes on the 330 are pretty rare, most were used with just the bucket and sometimes a rear three point blade in municipal gravel piles.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

This baby is loaded on the trailer and awaiting my drive 4 hours to pick it up and trailer it back home.

Headed to Meridian, Tx on Thursday and home again on Friday.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

The 330 is now at the estate (for the past 10 days).
Brutal trip. 

Spent 5 hours here loading furniture and strapping it in for a trip to Meridian. Was only 95 here.
Heavy entertainment center, upright freezer, refrigerator, wine rack, lounger, various coffee tables - and 6 brand new tires to replace the dry rot ones on the gooseneck sitting down there .. leaving me at one for a good spare to come home with the bumper pull trailer holding the 330.

Got 9 miles from the property before an 18 year old rammed into the back of the trailer.
Sigh.
I knew it would be a long trip at that point.
No significant damage to the trailer but the front of his little plastic car is toast.
He must have thanked me a dozen times for not turning in a report to police or insurance.
Looked him straight in the eyes and said in a loud voice ' You keep your eyes on the road and watch what is in front of you. I catch you futzing with your phone driving again, and I will call the cops'.

I'm sure it made a 10 second impact and was forgotten. ha ha ha

Rest of the drive was uneventful..just long.

Up early the next day to unload furniture 20 miles from friends house.
I spent the next hour and half regretting having a finger that was busted.
Left there and within 2 miles, the truck started acting up. Front right hub.
Drove it to local mechanic another 19 miles away and left it.

Friend and I went back to meet the guy driving in to get the Willys Wagon and work on getting it on the trailer.

This was going to be so much easier since we were having a guy with a tractor/front end loader meet us to help load (wagon has flat rear wheels and no axle or wheels in front)..Except-- guy couldn't make it.

So in 106 temps, three of us were using my electric winch and the manual winch, 2 jacks, 2 roller bars, and a sacrificial piece of plywood to get this thing up on the trailer--without crimping the fenders. And yes, I forgot the snatchblock so the winch line was always pulling at an angle. And yes, the battery for the electric winch was dead so we had to use another car to jump to the battery to get the winch to run.

Guy couldn't back a trailer to save his life.

Do you know how hard it is to keep your mouth shut while someone is fighting a trailer and overly worried about scratching his Avalanche on a few low hanging branches of a lone oak tree in the pasture? I never thought it would end.

Eventually he went on his way.
Next day we go pick up the truck. Apparently, the transmission popped out of 2wheel high into 4 wheel high and I was hearing the hub rubbing. Nothing major other than we need to have the mechanic figure out why it started doing that.

Decided not to drive back that day because it was so hot and I was so late leaving, didn't want to risk that much weight driving nearly 200 miles in the heat.

Left the next morning coming home.
Drove fine... all was good.. til I got just past the halfway point.

Blew a tire on the trailer. Thankfully on a backroad state highway with a shoulder big enough to get most of the truck and trailer on the side of the road. Thankfully was only 93 so not too bad changing the tire.

Little over halfway through the process, Justin Velacruz stopped to help. Nice old guy. Made things go quicker.

100 miles later, dropped the trailer at the estate.

Just made a deal with a 15 yr old 'neighbor' kid (lives 11 miles away from estate). His daddy is gonna come pick up the trailer on Monday and take it to his place and unload it. Then his son is going to change fluids, battery, tires, etc. to get it running.

FFA project for him with money put in his pocket for college.

I'll post progress pics but I'm stretched too thin right now to take on another project. Besides, this tractor is in good enough shape to sell. Make some money and get another piece of iron off the property.

JW


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You are amazing! You persevere and keep moving forward! The heat would have done me in! I helped my brother in law move yesterday, 8 hour at +32 C (90 F) and I was done in!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Heck, it was almost 84 here the other day, and not only did it wipe me out, but also my 32 year old laborer. Today it's going to be about 70. More my speed! 

Bekasu, Just reading your activity log..... wore me out. What you taking for your energy levels? I'm impressed!


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Hoodoo --
I've just so much to accomplish and it seems like the days get shorter and shorter.

I know the number of days in the years is decreasing as I get older. lol

I do slow down.

Just printed my form for my Texas State Fair entry (crocheted afghan). Fingers crossed!










JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I thought I had worked a deal for a local guy and his son (FFA) to rehab the tractor.
After two weeks of it sitting on my trailer, I came to the momentous conclusion that it ain't gonna happen.

So, here we go with another tractor.
I have replaced the two front tires and ordered tires for the rear.

Somebody told me I should have taken the bucket off the front and it would make life (and moving it) a lot easier. But that is only true if you have something else to lift the bucket back in place / or off the trailer / etc.

Left the bucket on.

I ordered a parts book (it has arrived) and a manual for it.
And yes I plan to sell it once it is running.

*Here is my novice question --

Governor - what do I need to look for ?*
I've been reading on the internet but my brain isn't connecting other than if you have a governor then you won't have an alternator & vice versa.

There is no battery on it so I don't have to worry yet about anything being energized.

My Willys Pickup has a generator, my 87 Chrysler has an alternator, and now I think this 330 has a governor.

I believe the time has come that I am going to have to buy a book and learn about these things. 


JW


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The governor works off the engine and is connected to the carburetor via a rod, to maintain engine rpm when the engine bogs down intermittently when under load.
Have a look at at the carb and follow any linkages and see what you find.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

No internet til Monday. My sector is down. Lord only knows what that is. Lol
JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I couldn't stand it.

Husband and I trailered it home today.
(hanging my head in shame).

And in celebration of the momentous event, mother nature chose today to rain a hot, splashy rain for about 40 minutes and its been following by a light drizzle for 2 hours.

Ain't nothing happening with it til tomorrow.

Then if the Mr. is feeling good, he will use his tractor to encourage it off the trailer.

Already have new tires on the front.
Bought the new tires for the rear and they are waiting til its unloaded. 
Not enough room (width) on the trailer to exchange the tires.

Bought a manual and a parts book. The manual is almost useless.

More to follow when it dries out.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Got it off the trailer.
Its now under my 'tractor repair tree'.
I sprayed the lug nuts/studs with pb blaster this evening and will do so again tomorrow morning.
I changed the two front tires while it was on the trailer, so they are new.

The right rear is flat and dry rotted. It will be the first one changed.
I have the replacement tires leaning against the tree.

I'm not too sure the best place to put the railroad jack to lift it.
This has so much extra armature for the bucket... I'll have to get creative.

I'll get the pictures resized and post them tomorrow while I'm waiting for my husband to get through his physical therapy.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

This morning I carried my socket set over to see if the studs would loosen.
Success but no Victory.

I was able to use a breaker bar and a 22mm socket to loosen all but 1 stud.

That last stud has two rounded shoulders and a chip off one side.

There is no combination of sockets that works with it.
I sprayed it with more PB Blaster and will try this with a star wrench later.

JW


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Might have to use some heat on it. Once you get it off, replace it with a new lug nut!


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

New lug nut is in my future.
Right now my brother is out there checking it over. lol
i'm going to let it sit til this evening and try something else.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Brother tried heat while I was gone taking husband to physical therapy.
Said it didn't work.
I'll check on it in the morning.

I've had several nights of little to no sleep so I barely made it home.. was so tired.
Put ice packs on husband's ankles, fed the dogs and then fell asleep in the lounger for 3 hours.

Means I didn't get back out there and check the tire.
Tomorrow is another day.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I used a dime cut to size and a six-sided impact wrench socket and was able to get the rounded off stud out of the rim.

Happy dance!!!

I'll block up the tractor as I jack it up and remove the wheels so I can take them to town on Tuesday (Labor day is Monday).

Battlebots is on so I'm going to relax and watch the bots..

JW


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

A pair of 2 foot stilsons would most likely move the nut for you, but I doubt if you would have room for the handle to fit in the wheel well, if this was possible, you could hit the handle with a ball pein hammer of appropriate weight, another is a slightly smaller socket, hammer this onto the nut, I know this is butchery, but sometimes we have to do it like that, if you have oxy to heat the nut to a dull red and a smaller socket to hammer on, you should be on your way to removing the nut.
The other is a nut splitter of suitable size, these things work well too.
OOPS -- crossed the ocean in time


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

FredM
Tis okay -- If my dime trick hadn't worked I'd have to up my game.

JW


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Just goes to show you know how to make do in a way I have never heard of until you wrote about using a dime, anyway your trick worked, which is good.
Happy mechanicing for all of what you are doing.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Discussed my plan of action and will use both railroad jacks (one on each side) and then put two pieces of railroad tie in the center back in hopes that nothing shifts while I remove the tires.

My plan is to do that Monday since its labor day, everybody will be closed and I am definitely paying someone to take the old tires off and put the new tires on. Last thing I need is to strain my back before my husband gets through September (lots more doctors, mri, and physical therapy).

So maybe I'll drain the oil tomorrow.

I also need to finish cleaning up the differential on the 62 Willys pickup so I think tomorrow is 'oil girl' day.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Well I was wrong. Oil Girl Day did not occur. lol

But you can nearly see the top of the table since I've thrown away, filed, or mailed off paperwork that's been sitting there for-freaking-ever.

Today (Labor Day) my labor included finally getting pictures resized and uploaded.
Here goes:

View media item 3381Pulling it off the trailer with our Mahindra. 
I decided to bring it home to work on it and give the goats yet one more thing to climb on. Sigh.

View media item 3383It rolled crazy easy off the trailer. I should have moved the trailer closer to my shade tree and we wouldn't have had to drag it there.

View media item 3385And it is under the tree.

View media item 3401New Tires are already on the front. I did that while it was down at the estate and still on the trailer. However, there isn't enough room between the rims and the trailer side rail to do the rear tires.

View media item 3397New rear tires ready to be put into play.

View media item 3407You would have really enjoyed watching me jack up the chassis, back off all the studs, and wobble the tire off. 

View media item 3419Old tire is on the trailer.

View media item 3415I fought the other side for 30 minutes, used 30W oil to lube it, pried on it, pushed on it, sledged it-- no love. It is not wanting to come off.

View media item 3403The rounded off bolt head that gave me fits.

View media item 3399Compromised hydraulic lines. They will all have to be replaced.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Here are my two questions:

1. What secret do I need to know to get that rim off? 
The first one I could just 'walk' it forward and it pulled off with its own weight.
The 2nd rear tire doesn't want to walk forward as far. It binds and won't come off.

Is this a 'shove it back and try to remove rust' thing
or
Is this a 'you need a pry bar and a helper to encourage it off while you pry on it' thing?
or
Is there some other secret I need to know?


2. Why is the 'hub?' on one so much darker than the other one?
Is it leaking, is there a seal I should know about?
Can I fix it after I put the tire back on or do I need to pull it apart before I put the tire back on?

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

My brother went out to the tractor and futzed with it. 
Used a really long pry bar sitting between the tire and the body and shoved/nudged the tire about every 6 inches/rotate/6 inches/rotate etc til he got around a couple of times.

Then he must have worried it enough at some point that it finally came off.

Both tires are on the trailer and ready to go to town tomorrow and get fixed up.

JW


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Wondering said:


> 2. Why is the 'hub?' on one so much darker than the other one?
> Is it leaking, is there a seal I should know about?
> Can I fix it after I put the tire back on or do I need to pull it apart before I put the tire back on?
> 
> JW


Does it feel like grease or oil? Is the oil up to snuff in the rear end?


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

It sure seems like it is oil.

Took 5 hours, plus two trips to town (1 hour each) but the tractor tires are here at home now. I had new tubes put in and of course new valve stems.

I'll get my brush and cleaning supplies and clear everything off before I put the wheels back on.

*So Hoodoo, are you saying that there might be an axle seal that needs to be replaced?*

I just learned about rear axle seals in my 62 Willys pickup two weeks ago. Took forever to get the seal out, but when I did I certainly can see why its important.

And 'do I have oil in the rear' -- how do I check that. My manual is anemic when it comes to specifics. Just says I need to check such & such every so many miles. No details on much of the basics.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

VICTORY
(8:15 pm CST last night)

Both rear tires are now off the trailer and on the tractor!
Hot, humid and lordy those things are heavy to lift. lol

Doctor appointments and physical therapy for the next two days... 

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Tires on back on the tractor as of about 20 minutes ago.
I had 3 studs that were problematic... 1- rolled edges on the head, 2 - looked like there wasn't much thread left

So I replaced 3 studs.
Remembered to use my 6 side socket and my breaker bar.

Removed the wood blocks and the two jacks.

Next, I've decided to get the cylinders repacked and replace all the lines. So I'll have to check into the backlog and decide if that happens now or later this fall.

Removing the bucket and assorted attachments will make it easier to clean the rest of the tractor, I believe.

But the temps are still 100+ so you know how far 'good intentions' will go... lol

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Husband doesn't want me to take the loader off.

Its not important enough to argue about, so it stays on.

maybe I'll use this as an opportunity to buy a small ladder or one of those longer step stools you work on trucks with.

I'll try it his way and hopefully it will start getting cool enough to get this beast working.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

This is going to be a mighty struggle getting the lines and cylinders off this beast. 

I am feeling woefully incompetent this morning

JW


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> This is going to be a mighty struggle getting the lines and cylinders off this beast.
> 
> I am feeling woefully incompetent this morning
> 
> JW


It's similar to having the requirement to eat an elephant.... just one bite at a time and you'll get there!


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I have the sinking feeling they used loctite when they cobbled together the plumping/piping for the hydrualics.

So far I see galvanized pipe, steel pipe, hydraulic hose (non-braided), black pipe connectors, hydraulic hose connectors, and most of it is coated it peeling yellow paint, cracking, rust, or spaulding metal of some sort.

Nearly every 'connection' point has 2 to three adapters to get it from one hose to another.

My pb blaster is going to get used up on this project I believe.

Pictures as soon as I get them resized.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Who knows what happened to the pictures I was going to resize ... lol

Last week I finally got the cylinders off.
The key to success was to realize 
1. there are two different sizes of connectors and you need two open wrenches of the same size (7/8 ths and 1 inch). One wrench holds the line past the connector on the hose -- the other wrench turns the connector-- if you have a breaker bar and enough pb blaster on it. lol

2. Use a chisel (or a tore up flat screwdriver) and a hammer (or a small sledge) and whack the crap out of the two clips holding the metal lines across the top of the tractor. Eventually the clips will give just enough you can wiggle the bottom metal line out... then the top metal line. That gives you enough play to move the lines and the ends so you can get your wrenches in place.

Took the cylinders 50 miles away to be repacked on Tuesday.. They called me today on Friday before close of business to say they were done. Suh-weet.

Course its 45 degrees and raining all day so I'm going to go get them on Monday.

Machine shop said they were slow right now, so I'm have Casey (local guy) help get the bottom dipper 'swing' cylinders off the 580k backhoe next week and get them in to be repacked. 

Woo hoo...

JW


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Just Wondering said:


> My pb blaster is going to get used up on this project I believe.
> 
> Pictures as soon as I get them resized.
> 
> JW


Should you ever need to up your game beyond PB, Seafoam Deep Creep is the tops. BUT, $$$. 

My regiment is, first use PB. Even soaking over night. PB fails, then default to Liquid Wrench. Should LW fail, time to pull out the Deep Creep. 

Deep Creep works soooo well, but at $11 a bottle, I try to use the first two as much as I can. 

Oh, I learned on my truck, after getting stubborn rims off that rusted to the drums, once all is cleaned off, a bit on anti-seize gray goo helps in the future event needing them to come off again. 

Good to know the saga of getting it back to shape.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Got the repacked cylinders for the 330 internation back.
Am putting the 2 bottom-swing cylinders from the 580k backhoe in to get repacked.

Need to get some rust converter and some new yellow paint for these cylinders and start the process of getting the hoses off and replaced... at least the ones that need it.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

580k cylinders are in the machine shop... and the 8 short hoses that need to be replaced.
Santa is going to be helping with the backhoe this year.

lol
JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Cylinders are repacked, 8 new hoses made.
Everything is in the surbaban since I picked it up today (Friday).
The machine shop actually had everything done by Wednesday about noon!

All of it goes to estate on Saturday. We be having fun now (course it has rained for 2 days and we are at a high of 46 degrees today). Boo hiss.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Things did not work out for a Saturday install.
Not sure it will get done before Thanksgiving... but since it is supposed to rain the rest of the week I guess I don't need to worry about it.

Weird weather.
JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

So looking at the first picture in this thread:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/330-international-—-what-is-this.40239/

Which ugly yellow color should I go with to repaint this lovely jewel prior to putting the cylinders back on?

The weather folks are saying it will be getting warmer next week and I'm hoping to sneak in some time to paint the cylinders.

Ugly mustard yellow
or
Ugly bright yellow?

JW


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How about a nice "Butter" yellow.....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Or mellow yellow.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

It has rained 13 of the past 15 days.
Supposed to stop raining for 48 hours as of 10 pm tonight.
Crossing my fingers that I can get some of the cylinders prepped for primer before the rain starts up again.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Nothing got primed.
Nothing got painted.
I'm just putting it back together at this point.
Its been almost 2 years and I want this thing working so I can take it to the estate and use it for mowing. Besides, I have a perfectly good barn with lighting that it can live in -- generally dry when it rains. Would be easier to work on in there I think (hope?).

All the lines are reattached - lightly without permatex until I make sure all the lines/cylinders are correctly aligned.

Yes -- I am missing one line.

My next move is to move the seat so I can check the hydraulic fluid and figure out the replacing the hydraulic filter.

So, since I made some progress on the tractor, I moved on to the blackjack oak that was growing near the house. It died earlier this year. Its coming down this afternoon. My husband is past ready for it to go. Its interfering with his flower garden AND it dropped a limb that bounced off the door of the 87 Chrysler Fifth Avenue causing a slight crimp. OH NO! He's all worked up about it. I just see another project prior to being able to get a repaint.

Nonetheless, I chainsawed down the tree (about 18 inch diameter base). I did put a rope up high on it and run it over to the Zero Turn mower. Put my brother on the mower and told him to keep the line tight. I figured the tree would role since it had a double trunk about 11 foot up the base.

It rolled.

Missed the house, missed the lift, barely grazed the temporary wall for the garage.... SHE SCORES-- SHE WINS!!!

Spent an hour limbing the tree and when it got dark came inside to do these writeups.

I stood up to get a cup of tea a few minutes ago and oh-my-goodness you can tell I've been sitting in a hospital room, doctor's waiting room, or driving someone to/from those locations. Everything aches.... lol tonight should be fun to try and sleep.

Let me get the pictures resized and posted over the weekend.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Swung by the co-op and had them make me a new line. Spent too much time figuring out how to get the blue dye in the water line so I could locate the leak and of course forgot the permatex for the lines. So back to the co op tomorrow. JW


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't forget to pick up some of those cotter / hairpin keepers for your tractor!!


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Found the water leak!!
Jeeze doe it turn the water blue.

Now to wait until after Thankgsgiving so I can get the attention of a plumber to come fix this beauty.
I'm going to have to street sweeps and a cleanout put in when the line is fixed, assuming a plumber calls me back

Hope the weather holds.

JW


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Just Wondering said:


> Found the water leak!!
> Jeeze doe it turn the water blue.
> 
> Now to wait until after Thankgsgiving so I can get the attention of a plumber to come fix this beauty.
> ...



What do you have leaking? Maybe we can talk ya through fixing it too........


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

My leak?
Oh Boy,,, you don't want to go there.
Its 1/4 of a mile from the meter to the house.
Used to be a business, so the line is either 4 inch or 6 inch pipe buried 4 to 5 foot deep.

None of the plumbers will call me back ... go figure.

HOWEVER,
my cousin came the weekend before Thanksgiving so I had the water on (even with the leak) for 48 hours. Yes, in fact, there is a leak. It is bubbling up about 3 foot from the silver barn and draining back down the hill under the barn, hitting the rock and draining into the front catfish pond.
I have some of the prettiest, clean, clear water in the catfish pond.

I had put massive amounts of blue FDC food grade dye #01 in before my cousin arrived. I took 30 hour for the blue to migrate to the house. 

So now, I know where the leak is and am trying to get a plumber out to repair the leak. It leaks over 1,200 gallons a day if you leave the water on.

I made the decision to not use my back and knees on the plumbing when I could use it on the tractor rehab and car rehab (hanging my head in shame ... wink wink).

But if you want to come help, there is a great place to stay with blue water coming from the faucets.

JW


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Just Wondering said:


> My leak?
> Oh Boy,,, you don't want to go there.
> Its 1/4 of a mile from the meter to the house.
> Used to be a business, so the line is either 4 inch or 6 inch pipe buried 4 to 5 foot deep.
> ...



LOL................If you was closer, I would load up dad's old backhoe and come dig that line up for you......You seem like a very nice hard working person that is not afraid to try just about anything and probably a total blast to be around and work with.........We would get us some beer and maybe some "home brew" and fix it one way or the other or have one hell of a time trying.....


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Finally got a plumber to agree to come fix the leak.
Its going to be another 10 days, but should be done before Christmas.
Woohoo.

unsquidly -- right back at cha kiddo.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Monday and Tuesday I had 2 or 3 guys from the plumber locating, uncovering and fixing the leak.
Only thing is, there is no shut off valve for a 4 inch pipe (schedule 40) to be had in the 3 counties around here. sigh.

So I leave it uncovered until the part comes in and they come back and cut that brand new beautiful pipe to add in the shut off valve.

But another couple of days and I'll run water into it to see if it i fixed. I'll probably wait til Monday since trying it on a Friday would mean no help til Monday anyway.

But I can see this project ending soon and running water back at the house... indoor flushing toilets. Life will be grand.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Today was an interesting day.
I put the last 3 bolts into the hydraulic system to get everything reconnected.
Added 2.5 gallons of hydraulic fluid.
Took a lot of picture of the tractor.
Came in and spent 30 minutes looking for my manuals of the 330 International.

Did I buy a manual for the 330 international?

I found the 135 massey ferguson manual and the IH 1086 manual.
The 1962 Willys pickup manuals.
The manual for the Mahindra, the Chryler 5th Avenue, and the 79 LeBaron.

Did I only look at but never buy a manual for the 330?

Jeeze.

Looking at my pictures, I have no clue what some of these things are. I did identify the alternator and the fuel bowl. I know which cap is the radiator cap which means the other one must be the gas cap.

Bleh....

Now I"m going to have to search for manuals again and figure out what I need. 
I've finished the hydrualics -- fluid changed out, filter cleaned, many (but not all) lines replaced, tires, studs, cylinders repacked. That leaves me now with fuel and electric. I'm thinking fuel is my next target. 

Since the fuel bowl (ugly dirty on the outside is on the right side of the tractor -- i'm betting the carb is over there as well. So my next move is to remove the aprons covering the gas tank to see if that makes it easier to get at things with the bucket arms down.

But of course, the very very first thing is both freaking new tires are flat on the front. 

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

And here we are 7 months later .... two heart hospital visits, one vocal cord surgery, and waiting for the doctors to call us about the aortic valve replacement surgery.

I've finally got the mister into a routine, myself somewhat focused, and have started trying to clear out / finish up projects.

Trying to get the carb off the 330 utility... bleh. 
How in the heck does someone with big hands do anything on this tractor?

My hands aren't large, but good grief, I'm having to back the two top nuts off the carb about 1/4 turn at a time.
So sometime in the next six or seven weeks I should have both the nuts off (not really, but it sure feels like it).

Was 100 today with a heat index of 108 so I'm going back to mornings outside ... 30 minute here and 1 hour there and eventually I'll get all my daily chores done.

Sorry I dropped out for so long but I just couldn't juggle it all. Tractors and trucks got put on the back burner.
But now
Bwa ha ha ha I've added 1 tractor back in and I've decided to add in 1 diesel truck and 1 gas vehicle .... after I get the place ready for 4th of July.

JW


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good to see you back! Be careful in that heat when you are doing the chores! It is getting hot up this way as well, and it's only spring!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes......What Bill said........


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Today as podiatrist day -- new doc for hubby.
But I got up early and was down to water the horses, uninstall the new float valve for the water trough, put teflon on it like I should have when I installed it two days ago, reinstall the float valve, treated the horses for flies (at least I tried to), fed them treats, waited for the trough to fill, float works, horses drank water. I left.
back home before husband got out of bed.
The afternoon was to doctor, out for early dinner, swing by and check the horse trough again, then home.
way to hot... and no phone service this afternoon.

tractor will wait another day.

JW


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Busy day and an early start!
Any special concoction for treating the horses for flies? I've had luck with this....









Use it on the Horses and myself! A little goes a long ways. 

I also use a product called SWAT. Seems to work well and it is medicated as well.
I installed a Conk automatic sprayer in the barn, but the $100.00 + unit only lasted a year! And I can't see that timed mist being good for anything or anyone!
I've even tried stockings on the donkey's! Works, but it looks bad!


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I use a pair of gloves and wipe on a 1:100 mixture of pyrethrum because ...
wait for it.....
wait for it ....
neither of the horses will stand still for a sprayer. 
Big babies.
I even bribe them with sweet oats, cattle cubes, apple chunks... nada.
The older gal (Lady) gives me the stink eye and makes a fuss.
The younger gal (Lexie) tolerates it better, but eventually backs away.
So, every time I go check them (every 2 days or so), I take some more liquid and a curry brush ...
then brush and wipe, brush and wipe.
I've inherited the two about 2 years ago, so they don't really trust me as well as their absentee owner.
lol
JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I managed to get the carb nuts loose and the carb is now dangling beside the engine, because I am clueless and without proper documentation.
Apparently, I meant to get a manual but never ordered one before all this heart surgery happened.

What in the heck is the purpose of the long rod, threaded at both ends that is attached at the front of the tractor and on a bracket on the backside of the carb?

It would really have been much easier to get this thing loose if I had realized I was fighting a seized up rod on a hidden bracket.

Were they afraid the carb would spontaneously fling itself from the tractor? (just a joke)

Apparently, I've run into the 'what is a governor' ignorance on my part.

Found this interesting solution:








Carburetor linkage rod busted on my TO30 - Harry Ferguson Forum


Discussion topic in the forums at Yesterday's Tractors.



forums.yesterdaystractors.com





JW


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yup, probably the governor rod!


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Cat to the vet and back, and its 100 but feels like 110 F today.
Nope, not mucking with the carb/governor rod today.
JW


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Busy day and an early start!
> Any special concoction for treating the horses for flies? I've had luck with this....
> View attachment 80301
> 
> ...



We have used Bronco Gold for years and it seems to do a really good job overall and it make them look good as well.....They get it twice a day at feeding times......







Bronco Gold Horse Fly Spray & Coat Conditioner | Fly Control | Farnam


Kills & repels stable flies, horn flies, house flies, face flies, horse flies, deer flies, mosquitoes & gnats while giving your horse a healthy shine




www.farnam.com


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

carb is now cleaned (pinesol) and I am on my third attempt at a gasket. I'm hoping tomorrow I get this back on the tractor, otherwise, it will be the weekend. Hubby goes in for 2 more tests on Friday.
JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Here we are again, I am closer to getting the carb on.

My husband's healthcare issues are still ongoing -- surgery got moved another 6 weeks out due to oversight by not one but 3 different doctor offices. I'm still angry about everything and it will take a long time for me to trust any of those ya-hoo-dles again.

So the 330 international weighs in at 3500 pounds or so, has a heavy bucket on the front, tires are 4 foot tall ... and because I don't have a 3/4 inch, thin cotter pin, I can't put the carb on. I have gargantuan pins and mid-size/smallish pins. But nothing to fit the carb.

So it will wait another day for the co-op to open (16 mile round trip) vs. head to town (48 mile round trip).

I even made a new gasket for it and was so optimistic that I already put the rtv gasket maker on the body parts so the gasket won't move. All of which is now dried up in the heat today so I have to remake that once I get the cotter pin.

Really makes no difference, since the temps are back up to over 100 again, the Mr has a new drug protocol coming tomorrow so there are those errands, and he mangled his left hearing aid so that's a 160 mile round trip to get it to the repair folks.

I'm just gonna go back to bed for a month until the weather changes and my attitude improves.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Here we have another 2 weeks gone by... the weather has been totally miserable -- heat index upto 118 one day but usually around 105 to 112. Ugh.
Today was a good morning... course we will have another 5 days of 100+ and then we should be topping out in the 90s and going down further as the fall approaches. Thank goodness.

Aortic heart valve replace got delayed 6 weeks, don't even get me started on that comedy of errors.

But I did get the oil bath filter off the tractor this morning. Bottom bowl has holes in it. It was 1/4 to 1/5 inch deep in fossilized dirt/oil. Got it all cleaned out and behold, there are rusted out places in it.

I put the rest of the filter (stack) in some used pinesol hoping to loosen up the gunk from the metal mesh filter. Will check on that later today.

The next issue is the exhaust system has about 18 inches of heat resistent fabric with 4 different clamps holding it in place up near the engine just beside the oil bath cleaner. So, since we have 4 more 100+ days, I'll do my twice daily pb blaster the rest of the week and see if I can get the rest of this off and cleaned up by next weekend.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

So I was looking at the diagram for how all this clutter goes together.
Part number: 4 and 10
One is a sleeve and the other is tape.

Why did they have both tape and a sleeve and 3 clamps to keep all that on the exhaust pipes?
Was it because of heat?
What should I be using now since none of these 'parts' are available.

JW

Carb before it was cleaned









*Tape above and sleeve below the clamp -- why is this mess on the exhaust pipe - she asked as a very typical novice .. ???*










My oil bath filter that has probably never been cleaned since it was put on this tractor in 1957.
Currently sitting with the bottom in pinesol.










This is the 'sleeve' section with its own 2 clamps to hold it in place.









Carb after it was cleaned (pardon the messed up order of pictures today..lol)


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

And one last question:









There was not a 'precleaner bowl' in my oil bath cleaner on the 330 International.
Is that because 1) it never came with one in 1957 or 2) it cracked and was thrown out years ago by the previous owner(s)?
These little jewels are very pricey and I have to decide between new foam for the seat or a pre-cleaner bowl.
I've already got to purchase a replacement bottom oil bowl holder for the filter since the one I have has rusted through.

JW


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you checked the price of a complete precleaner unit as compared to just replacing the bowl Bekasu?.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

About 28 bucks for a new bowl, 48 bucks for just the plastic insert above, and $125+ for a new stack... if I have my measurements correct. Right now I'm leaning toward an aluminum bowl inside the current hole-y bowl, put it in with some jbweld so it doesn't move around. Make do for now and then next year swap out to a proper solution.

Lets me get the seat material/foam and see if I can get this thing running this year.

That in itself then leads me to -- is there any thing else I need to fix.

JW


----------

